# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Një film i animuar në 3D për Adem Jasharin

## gimche

Së shpejti filmi 3D animacion 60 minuta pë jetën dhe vepren e Adem Jasharit, ja disa pjesë filmi, në të parën përfshihet edhe monologu i Basri Lushtakut "Vijmë edhe një herë"

----------


## Disa

Me vjen mir qe po realizojka nje filum per Legjenden e gjall te Shqiptaris Adem Jashari....edhe pse ky filum kaher ka qen dashte te realizohet por qe ti besh,ma mir von se kurr.
Allahu i shperbleft gjithe deshmoret ne krey me Komandantin Legjendar Adem Jashari.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Tepër mir ! 

Hallall ju qoft, per nje her qe s'ben RTK-eja ndonje film, mund te shpresojm dicka me realiste ! 

E presim me padurim kete film!

----------


## Traktoristi

Adem Jashari eshte clirimtari i Kosoves - nje Skenderbe i vertete

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Adem Jashari eshte clirimtari i Kosoves - nje Skenderbe i vertete


Jo, nuk eshte nje "Skenderbe" i vertet !

Adem Jashari nuk i masakroi besimtaret shqiptar te krishter vetem pse nuk besuan Zotin 1 !

Zgjidhni fjalet kur i krahasoni heronjt !

----------


## Traktoristi

> Jo, nuk eshte nje "Skenderbe" i vertet !
> 
> Adem Jashari nuk i masakroi besimtaret shqiptar te krishter vetem pse nuk besuan Zotin 1 !
> 
> Zgjidhni fjalet kur i krahasoni heronjt !


Une i kam zgjedhur mire per veten time. Skenderbeu eshte nje Hero Kombetar dhe une si adhurues i Adem Jasharit e krahasova dhe e krahasoj me bindje me te.
Qe Skenderbeu qenka Vellavrases apo Masakrues per here te pare po e degjoj dhe NUK e besoj.

----------


## gimche

> Une i kam zgjedhur mire per veten time. Skenderbeu eshte nje Hero Kombetar dhe une si adhurues i Adem Jasharit e krahasova dhe e krahasoj me bindje me te.
> Qe Skenderbeu qenka Vellavrases apo Masakrues per here te pare po e degjoj dhe NUK e besoj.






Për SHQIPTARI apo për KRISHTIN???!!!




T'i kthehemi temës, jemi duke folur për filmin që do t'i kushtohet heroit më të madh të kombit shqiptar Adem Jasharit dhe familjes së tij. Pa harruar se jemi në nënforumin Komuniteti Musliman, ngase iniciativën për realizimin e një filmi të tillë e kanë marrë muslimanët.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Une i kam zgjedhur mire per veten time. Skenderbeu eshte nje Hero Kombetar dhe *une si adhurues i Adem Jasharit* e krahasova dhe e krahasoj me bindje me te.
> Qe Skenderbeu qenka Vellavrases apo Masakrues per here te pare po e degjoj dhe NUK e besoj.


Traktoristi, paske gabuar shumë, se adhurimi nuk i takon askujt, përveçse All-llahut. Atij Krijuesit që të krijoi nga nji pikë uji dhe të bëri të ritur dhe të dha krejt të mirat, kurse ti thue adhuroj Adem Jasharin!!!

Ki kujdes në atë që shkruani, se do vijë dita që keni për me i kafshuar duart e juaja për këtë që thoni, por do të jetë shumë vonë.

Mere këtë që të thashë si këshillë dhe jo si ofendim ndaj patriotit shqiptar Adem Jasharit.

----------


## Traktoristi

> Traktoristi, paske gabuar shumë, se adhurimi nuk i takon askujt, përveçse All-llahut. Atij Krijuesit që të krijoi nga nji pikë uji dhe të bëri të ritur dhe të dha krejt të mirat, kurse ti thue adhuroj Adem Jasharin!!!
> 
> Ki kujdes në atë që shkruani, se do vijë dita që keni për me i kafshuar duart e juaja për këtë që thoni, por do të jetë shumë vonë.
> 
> Mere këtë që të thashë si këshillë dhe jo si ofendim ndaj patriotit shqiptar Adem Jasharit.


Te me falni, une nuk dua te ofendoj askend.
Keni te drejte qe perderisa jemi ne temen e besimit mua nuk me takon te ofendoj askend.
Gjithsesi me behet shume qejfi qe do kete nje film per jeten dhe vepren e Heroit tone Adem Jashari dhe mezi pres ta shoh.

Bekuar qofshin Atdhetaret kudo qe te jene

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Te me falni, une nuk dua te ofendoj askend.
> Keni te drejte qe perderisa jemi ne temen e besimit mua nuk me takon te ofendoj askend.
> Gjithsesi me behet shume qejfi qe do kete nje film per jeten dhe vepren e Heroit tone Adem Jashari dhe mezi pres ta shoh.
> 
> Bekuar qofshin Atdhetaret kudo qe te jene


kujdes kur flet ketu i dashur traktorist..te masakrojne nese nderon dhe rrespekton figurat e lavdishme te kombit shqiptar...duhet te zhveshesh nga cdo ndjenje kombetare dhe te behesh arab..ndryshe aha te pin e zeza..nuk ka ma adem apo skender , nuk ka me nene tereze apo gjergj fishte..eshte mekat me i nderuar e me i rrespektuar..vetem 1 duhesh ta adhurosh..

sa per temen po me duket gjeja me kot qe po beka ai qe e paska marre kete inisiative..adem jashari nuk ka me nevoje per ti bere filma te animuar apo siq quhen rendom filma per femije..jo jo..dikur ai kishte nevoje per ndihme kur e rrethuan shkiet ne shtepine e tij dhe '' clirimtaret '' e lan te vetem perballe bishes serbe..sot ai ka nevoje per mos me ja keqperdore emrin e tij sipas oreksit sa here vijne zgjedhje apo siq thot populli '' kur te vjen veza ke by.tha''...

----------


## Besoja

Është  vetëm nder dhe detyrë nga shqiptarët për heronjtë e vet.
Më vjen sinqerisht mirë për atë hero të madh!

----------


## anita340

> kujdes kur flet ketu i dashur traktorist..te masakrojne nese nderon dhe rrespekton figurat e lavdishme te kombit shqiptar...duhet te zhveshesh nga cdo ndjenje kombetare dhe te behesh arab..ndryshe aha te pin e zeza..nuk ka ma adem apo skender , nuk ka me nene tereze apo gjergj fishte..eshte mekat me i nderuar e me i rrespektuar..vetem 1 duhesh ta adhurosh..
> 
> sa per temen po me duket gjeja me kot qe po beka ai qe e paska marre kete inisiative..adem jashari nuk ka me nevoje per ti bere filma te animuar apo siq quhen rendom filma per femije..jo jo..dikur ai kishte nevoje per ndihme kur e rrethuan shkiet ne shtepine e tij dhe '' clirimtaret '' e lan te vetem perballe bishes serbe..sot ai ka nevoje per mos me ja keqperdore emrin e tij sipas oreksit sa here vijne zgjedhje apo siq thot populli '' kur te vjen veza ke by.tha''...




Jo Adem Jashari nuk ka nevoje per ti bere filma. As pasardhesit e tij skane nevoje per gjera te tilla. Ata skane nevoje per asgje nga askush. Por ne kemi nevoje per ta. Femijet tane kane nevoje per filma, per poezi, per romane per bilborde me foto te Adem Jasharit. Dhe gjithsecili ne menyren e vet duhet ta respektoje familjen qe na e solli lirine. 
Une mendoj qe ti e ke keqeperdore emrin e Adem Jasharit per te sulmuar ata me te cilet ti nuk pajtohesh. Sepse nese i kushton nje film apo nje poezi apo nje liber atij qe e konsideron shpetimtarin tend, eshte menyra jote per ti shprehur mirenjohjen,per te qene falenderues.

----------


## Gogi

Krejt ne rregull me debatet mbi ate se kush o ma I fort .....  ai apo ky, mirepo spo e kuptoj nje gje se per cfar arsye te hapet nje teme e till per Adem Jashari te rubrika Muslimane, per cfar arsye? Une pres shpjegime se pari prej moderatorve. Askush nuk e mohon ate se cilit religion i perkiste Adem Jashari, mirepo para se gjithave ai ka qene nje Shqiptar I madh dhe se dyti I ka caktuar religjionit te caktuar Musliman, une per vete nuk e kuptoj guximin qe te hapet nje teme e till te kjo rubrike dhe Jo te KULTURA kombetare.

----------


## injejti

> Adem Jashari eshte clirimtari i Kosoves - nje Skenderbe i vertete


Ademi  ka luftu per qlirimin e shqiptarve, e skenderi ka pre shqiptar.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Jo Adem Jashari nuk ka nevoje per ti bere filma. As pasardhesit e tij skane nevoje per gjera te tilla. Ata skane nevoje per asgje nga askush. Por ne kemi nevoje per ta. Femijet tane kane nevoje per filma, per poezi, per romane per bilborde me foto te Adem Jasharit. Dhe gjithsecili ne menyren e vet duhet ta respektoje familjen qe na e solli lirine. 
> Une mendoj qe ti e ke keqeperdore emrin e Adem Jasharit per te sulmuar ata me te cilet ti nuk pajtohesh. Sepse nese i kushton nje film apo nje poezi apo nje liber atij qe e konsideron shpetimtarin tend, eshte menyra jote per ti shprehur mirenjohjen,per te qene falenderues.


me vjen keq qe me thua se po e keqperdori emrin dhe vepren e ademit..jo aspak nuk po e bej nje gje te tille..nuk kam arsye..une jam nje emigrant qe  me vjen inate qe te tjere per poena politike kur jua don by.tha nuk lene pa e permende..kan arrite deri atu sa te bejne fotomontazhe per te na treguar se sa i ka dashur baca adem disa prej krereve te mafies se drenices..me vjen inate se pikerisht ata qe nuk ishin me shume se 20 minuta larg familjes se baces adem dhe iken me bisht nder shale duke e lene te vetem ne furine e sulmit frontal te ushtrise serbe sot nuk rrine ne marren e tyre por me pafytyresi shkojne dhe vizitojne kompleksin memorial te baces..me vjen akoma me keq se si pasardhesit e baces vazhdojne te ulin koken dhe nuk flasin per keqperdorimin e fames se familjes se tyre..me vjen keq qe nuk e shohin se si dikush nxjerr geshtenjat nga zjarri me duart e baces adem apo me pasarshesit e tyre..dhe kjo eshte per te vene duart kokes e te mos gezohemi se dikush po na beka nje film vizatimor..edhe ky film eshte ulje per kete figure legjendare..kosova dhe shqiperia kane fonde , aktore , teknike xhiruese per te bere nje film artistik per kete figure te ndritur te kombit shqiptar..perpara se te bejne billborda apo big bradha te bejne dicka serioze e jo pacavure per femije...
qashtu z...

----------


## ganimet

Ademi ska nevoj per filma, por Kosovaret kan nevoj per nji jet me te mir e mos ti mesyhen Savave e Dunavav  .
Ademi luftoi per nji Kosov te lir e jo per ti ber deputetet multimilioner.
Ademi luftoi qe ju ta kuptoni se ja vle te flijohet per liri dhe atdhe.
e jo te vjedhet liria e atdheu nga ata qe shpesh thirren si  bashkluftetaret e tij.
Armikun e jashtem e kishte emruar me koh Baca Adem por sikur tani te ishte gjall do thoshte ju paskem liruar nga shkau e ua paskna sjell nji shka qe qenka mshtjell me kostum shqiptari.
Mos tentoni as mendja te ju shkoj te beni te Madh Hero Ademin se nuk do e beni veq sa juve qe thirreni ne emnin e tij do dilni shum te vegjel.
Ademi ishte vertet i madh  edhe njeri nder figurat me te kompletuara shqiptare por disa qe mundohen ta bejn shok e bashkluftar e bashkmendimtar druaj se do ta bejn shum me te vogel nese u besohet ktyre hajnav partiashesh ku vetem para televizionev permendin emrin e tij e ne jeten e perditshme punojn krejtsisht kunder idealit te tij.
Kosova po rrenohet nga brenda sikur organizmi nga kanceri e kancer ne rastin ton shoqror e kombetar jon pikrisht ata qe nuk po punojn sipas porosive te tija por punojn ta vjedhin Kosoven aq sate mundin .

----------


## Hard

> Armikun e jashtem e kishte emruar me koh Baca Adem por sikur tani te ishte gjall do thoshte ju paskem liruar nga shkau e ua paskna sjell nji shka qe qenka mshtjell me kostum shqiptari.



...mu pas kan gjall Ademi ti skishe hy hiq ketu  me shit men....

hyperfilozofi....pffffff

----------


## ganimet

Me pas kan baca Adem gjall ty te kishte thierr jo hard po horr. Skeni ju moral .po ju tregon krejt marifeti i juaj .
Ademin e lat vetem  ,tani qe nuk ka mundsi te ju thot iket e me lat vetem,shporret ****** e ne kodra te llaushes  e nga atje po e vezhgonit Prekazin duke u djeg i teri.

Te tillet si juve historia e Kosoves ka me u permend si perqares dhe rrenuesit e ardhmeris se femijve ane emban kosoves.
Hard tregohu i sinqert sa vjet i ke se agjami po dukesh.
Me shkrime nuk shkruhet historia  se koha ta demanto e ta fshin si me gom qe fshihet shkrimi i pendes nese  e zbukuro shum.
.Prekazi thrret qe te mos na perseritet historia .
Pore poqese mendoni se me fjal te bukra behet Kosova shtet  bylbylat kan zerin e bukur e para nesh do bejn shtet.
Sju besoi hiq atyre qe shkruajn shum per te mos u besuar as gjeprejgjeje.

----------


## illyrian rex

Tama duhet te zhvendoset ne ndonje nenforum tjeter. Heroi legjendar nuk u flijua per fe por u flijua per liri dhe bashkim te kombit si dhe per clirim te trojeve shqiptare.
Per Adem dhe Hamez Jasharin nuk kane ekzistu ndarjet e shqiptareve ne musliman, katolik apo ortodoks. Per ta te gjithe kemi qene te njejte.
Nuk po e gjej nje video te nje interviste me Hamez Jasharin ne te cilen e perserit prejardhjen e shqiptareve nga pellzaget e iliret, flet shume kjarte per qellimin final te familjes dhe bashkeluftetareve te tyre etj.
Ne asnje moment nuk permendet feja dhe jam i bindur se ne ato oda dallimet fetare nuk kane qene teme asnjehere.

----------


## gimche



----------

